# eddy merckx pricing



## whitebassbenny (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm looking into getting one but and not sure what one's are in my price point. what ones are under $3000 bucks.

Thanks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*$3000 for frame alone or whole bike?*

go to www.wrenchscience.com they have allkinds of frames in the 1-2K zone. that gives you 1-2K to spend on gruppo


----------



## whitebassbenny (Jul 27, 2004)

on the whole bike


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you could get a Alu leader (NOS 2005)*

for about a grand and get a good build (Chrous/Ultegra) for another so that's 2 grand


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

*What size are you looking for?*



whitebassbenny said:


> i'm looking into getting one but and not sure what one's are in my price point. what ones are under $3000 bucks.
> 
> Thanks


I've got a 2004 Merckx Majestic Ti 56cm for under $3k. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I've got a*

55 Merckx Race full DA with new wheels for way under 3K! It's in the frames section of the classifieds. Ck it out.


----------

